# my red male betta



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know if its just part of their nature or a habit he picked up from my sharks , but he's very dominant. Beautiful but mean. Sigh. I nearly did succeed in breeding them , beginners mistake cost me dearly.:betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What happened?Did he rip up the female or kill her?Did you condition them to each other?what foods did you feed them to get them in breeding shape?

And lastly,what tail type are they,and what fry foods do you have?


----------

